# 3D target vitals diagram?



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone know where you can download cards or diagrams showing the vital areas of 3D targets? I have been searching on the internet and can't find any listing.


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

*3d*

This isnt downloadable but its what I've been looking at. Im new to the world of 3D so im sure that someone has something better. I do know that they have cards that you can buy that has all the vitals on them but nothing that you can download for free.

http://www.mckenzie3d.com/about_mckenzie/


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Third hand makes 2 products that will help. The make a target card set that has all the targets and the location of the scoring rings as well as a clipboard that has the same thing. They are available at Lancasters and Coffey Mfg. They are fairly inexpensive. I have the clipboard model and don't use it as much as I used to but I've learned alot about the targets too.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Try Lancaser archery supply, they'll have the cards for ya. I don't think anyone has downloadables for free.......JMO


----------



## OhioKate (Dec 15, 2007)

*Try Third Hand*

I have the set of cards from Thrid Hand. They're about 1.5" x 2" cards on a key ring. I could not find any downloadable from the web, and I looked and looked. I just wished the cards also had the traget heights marked, then they would be more helpfull in also judging distance.

Good luck.


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

*target cards*

i think DBIGGERS on here had a set up for sale, might want to check with him.
here is the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=722830


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

rinehart3-d.com


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

The best way to do it is go to both mckenzie and rinehart and print all of the targets they make off, then laminate them and bunch holes in the corners. They show the target and they stay safe with the lamination. Cheap and works great!!!:wink:


----------

